# CO2 Reactor Horn



## Ricq (May 9, 2006)

Ok, this is just plain silly...

I made my first CO2 reactor the other day and my wife Melanie (who used to play trumpet) was goofing around with it before I installed it on my tank.

Here's what we came up with:

http://www.winterlong.com/CO2_Reactor_Horn.AVI

*Warning: 17 mb file!*


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hahaha, nice music intrument there. I'd have to say its pretty good for just a CO2 reactor ... applause!


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I think you need to add a spit valve...


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

:first: [smilie=l:


----------

